# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Pétition d'une toute petite association pour sauver une colonie de chats libres

## Segusia52

Une toute petite initiative, qui ne fait pas assez de bruit et qui mérite d'être encouragée par nos signatures...

https://www.change.org/p/fermes-de-j..._medium=emailn

Très urgent   ::

----------


## aurore27

signée et ptg

----------


## leea

Signée

----------


## krikrof66

Signée.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Signée!

----------


## CarottePikPik

signée et ptg

----------


## isabelle75

signée ! les chats sont de pauvres êtres poursuivis depuis la nuit des temps par de mauvaises personnes toujours mal intentionnées ! que ces gens réfléchissent un peu ou qu'ils aillent au diable ...

----------


## Cojo

signée aussi.

----------


## PoursauverLewis

Signée et partagée

----------


## monloulou

Signée

----------


## INCALINE

Signée.

----------


## Nade06

Signée

----------


## corinnebergeron

Fait

----------


## Salemo

Signée.

----------


## armandine

Signée. En espérant que cela aide les chats le plus possible

----------


## shdjld

signée et partagée

----------

